# Schema einer MS Access Datenbank bei Einbindung in NetBean



## m0zkit0 (17. März 2008)

Hi,

ich würde gern eine Datenbank in Java NetBeans einbinden, beziehungsweise erstmal eine Verbindung zu meiner Datenbank aufbauen. Das mache ich mit der JDBC-ODBC-Bridge. Er kann auch soweit connecten und SQL-Abfragen gehen händisch auch schon.

Ich weiss nur nicht, wie ich ein Schema in diese Datenbank einbinde, weil jedesmal die Fehlermeldung kommt:


> Unable to obtain schema.
> There are insufficient information to establish a connection to obtain lists of schemas. Check database URL, user and password.
> Driver Manager: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver]Optionales Feature wurde nicht implementiert.



Somit werden mir auch keine Tables, Views oder Procedures angezeigt.
Fehlermeldung hierbei:


> Unable to read the database structure, connection error; [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver]Optionales Feature wurde nicht implementiert.



Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

Michael


----------



## zeja (21. März 2008)

Hmm... was soll man dazu sagen? Access halt.... nicht wirklich als Datenbank geeignet.

Im Treiber sind die Features die du versuchst anzusprechen einfach nicht implementiert. Zumindest nach der Meldung zu urteilen. Was versuchst du denn aufzurufen?


----------



## m0zkit0 (22. März 2008)

Aufrufen versuche ich eigentlich noch garnichts.

Die erste Fehlermeldung kommt schon, wenn ich die neue Datenbankanbindung fertig stellen will, der zweitere, wenn die Verbindung dann steht und ich auf die Baumelemente Table, Views usw.

An sich wiss ich ja, dass ich auch mit der herkömlichen Methodik, also über Connection, ResultSet usw. Abfragen starten kann, aber ich wollte eigentlich die Features von NetBeans nutzen


----------



## CrazyTeq (23. März 2008)

Hi,

wenn man folgendem Link ansieht, scheint die 1.te Fehlermeldung auch beim manuellen connecten zu kommen. 

http://jr-thies.de/index.php/2006/12/02/p61

Mit welchem Schema wurden denn die Tabellen erstellt ? Welches hat der User ?


----------



## m0zkit0 (24. März 2008)

Genau das ist mein Problem. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das Schema der Datenbank erfahre, noch wie ich es im Nachhinein vielleicht noch festlegen oder ändern könnte. 

Was meinst du mit dem Schema des Users?


----------



## CrazyTeq (24. März 2008)

Such mal nach Standard-Schema für Access Datenbanken.
Ich glaube es lautet dbo, wenn ich das beim Googeln so richtig gesehen habe.
Die Frage ist natürlich welche Version von Access du nutzt, da ich glaube, das nicht alle dies unterstützen.

Ansonsten kann man je User ein Standardschema festlegen. Dies geschieht meist schon beim Anlegen. Ein Schema dient unter anderem zur Berechtigungssteuerung, da man somit einschränken kann auf welche Tabellen der User Zugriff haben darf.

Bei der Java Derby DB ist z.b. das Standardschema APP. Systemtabellen zur internen Verwaltung der Datenbank liegen dagegen in SYS. Der Vorteil bei Derby ist, man muss nicht erst eine ODBC Verbindung eintragen um connect zu bekommen.

Connectest du mit dem Admin-User der Datenbank ?


----------

